# Onboard VIA RhineII LAN not recognised

## Timothee

Hi all, 

I just got a hold of a new motherboard (Biostar P4M900-M7 FE).

It works ok so far but for some reason the onboard LAN (VIA VT6102, Rhine II) is not recognised properly. In the sense that it shows up in lspci but there is no net device created for it. I'm currently accesing the net through a add-on PCI LAN card, which is actually a VIA Rhine III :/.

Below are some of my system info:

gentoo kernel: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
> ...

 

According to hardware4linux, VIA VT6102 is supported. and I have enabled via-rhine in my kernel, below is an extract from me .config file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y
> ...

 

What could be the problem?

Tim.

[edit]

I just saw this in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
> 
> via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
> ...

 

So it seems both cards are detected :/, but For sure there is no device created for the Rhine II. In fact, if I remove the PCI card altogether, then no net devices are created at all. So at the moment:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> new_pc dev # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
>  * Starting eth0
> ...

 

----------

## Timothee

any idea?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Timothee wrote:*   

> I just saw this in dmesg:
> 
> via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
> 
> via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
> ...

 

This part looks good.

Can you post the output of "ifconfig -a" ?

----------

## bunder

(slightly OT) rhine's are known to be broken...  i'd personally throw the card out and get a 3com/etc...  but that's just me.

----------

## cyrillic

I had an onboard Rhine-II that was working fine ... at least until the whole motherboard died.  :Sad: 

----------

## Timothee

Thanks for your reply guys  :Smile: 

 *bunder wrote:*   

> (slightly OT) rhine's are known to be broken...  i'd personally throw the card out and get a 3com/etc...  but that's just me.

 

If I can get the onboard to work reasonnably well, I'd be happy with that. The mobo is a mini-ATX with only 2 PCI slots. Seems like a waste to take one for a LAN card when LAN is available onboard :/

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Can you post the output of "ifconfig -a" ?

 

Ah, thanks I forgot about "ifconfig -a", here what I get:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:17:DA:1A

          inet addr:192.168.0.8  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:88ff:fe17:da1a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:114830 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:64871 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:160324513 (152.8 Mb)  TX bytes:5321111 (5.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x9c00

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4D:82:C5:AA

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3312 (3.2 Kb)  TX bytes:3312 (3.2 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

So it seems the Rhine II is set at Eth2, and I was able to set it up too. Now I just need to test that it works OK...

but why was eth1 skipped?   :Shocked: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *Timothee wrote:*   

> but why was eth1 skipped?  

 

There is probably an entry for eth1 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

The easiest thing to do is just delete this file, and it will be regenerated next time you boot.

If you want to change the names of your NICs, it is ok to edit this file too.

----------

## Timothee

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is probably an entry for eth1 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> The easiest thing to do is just delete this file, and it will be regenerated next time you boot.
> ...

 

Thanks! That was exactly it   :Very Happy: , I'm sending this reply while being connected via the Rhine II.

----------

